# Recruitment consultant salary



## SimonZ (Nov 12, 2008)

I have only one year experience as a recruiter, how much should I demand for the basic part of the salary?


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

What's your nationality?


----------



## SimonZ (Nov 12, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> What's your nationality?


I am Swedish.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Good to know since what you make here depends on your nationality. Since you're a westerner you'll make more than most. Indians with a few years experience usually only get paid 5k/mnth + commission, insurance and an annual roundtrip economy class plane ticket home. Since you're Swedish you'll make double that even with only 1 year of experience.

I would just contact some of the Recruitment consultancies here in Dubai to check on the going rate. With an agency you could expect around 10k basic + commission, insurance and plane ticket home. I think you would make more working in the HR department of a MNC though.

Gulf News is a good place to start looking for jobs.


----------



## SimonZ (Nov 12, 2008)

WOW, thanks so much for the answer. I have a couple of questions I really need an answer to, but it really dont want to ask them on the forum as maybe my future employee read this forum.

I would be very glad if you maybe could help me out, this is my e-mail [email protected](dot)com.

Thanks so much again for the help!


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

I sent you a PM. Look at the upper right-hand side of the screen under your Username and you will see where to open your private messages. Hope I can be of help.


----------



## SimonZ (Nov 12, 2008)

I think I have to write some more posts, until


----------



## SimonZ (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks, but I cant read or see PM, I think I need to write more posts?


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Maybe one of the moderators can help. I thought it only took 5 posts before you can access the PM function. *weird


----------



## SimonZ (Nov 12, 2008)

Maybe its ten?


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll just send u an email then with my username in the subject line.


----------



## SimonZ (Nov 12, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> I'll just send u an email then with my username in the subject line.


The PM function works now  I have sent you a pm.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Sent you a reply. 

Let me know if there's anything else you need to know. 

The way it works with the Recruitment companies here is that they charge clients either 10, 12 or 15% of the annual candidate's salary for their services. Of the cut the agency takes, the recruiter might get around 8%. If you work as a Recruiter in the HR dept. of a MNC you might get a better monthly salary but the commission you make would probably be less since you are only finding candidates for that one company. When you work for a recruitment consultancy you are recruiting for many different companies so even though your basic salary might be lower you would probably get more in commission. It's up to you to decide what is best for you. If you are a great salesman then it's probably better to work at an agency and get the extra commission.


----------

